# 

## Gagandzia

Witam,

Przymierzam się do zakupu materiałów budowlanych na budowe naszego wymarzonego domu.
Zastanawiam się gdzie będą nastańsze materiały budowlane - w składach budowlanych czy supermarketach typu praktiker itd?

----------


## kupiecjudex

Na dom dostaniesz w hurtowni taki rabat że w żadnym markecie nie będzie taniej.
Ale staraj się kupić wszystko w jednej, tylko szukaj taniej albo udzielajacej dużych rabatów.

----------


## Elfir

albo przez neta

----------


## -Wirus-

i jeżeli nie potrzebujesz to kombinuj aby sprzedali jak najwięcej bez faktur  :wink:

----------


## Gagandzia

No my możemy odliczyć Vat (dom do 100m) więc raczej z fakturami nam się będzie bardziej opłacało.

----------


## Gagandzia

Oczywiście najpierw przeszukam internet, może komuś coś zostało z okolic z budowy i będzie chciał się pozbyć i sprzedać za niskie pieniądze...

----------


## Kal_b_E

Jednostkowo, w większości przypadków najtaniej będzie w internecie, ale jeżeli doliczysz do tego koszt transportu oraz brak możliwości szybkiego dokupienia worka cementu, to sprawa robi się nieco bardziej skomplikowana. Dlatego opcja z dogadaniem się na duże rabaty w jednej hurtowni wydaje się najlepsza

----------


## Elfir

z transportem wyszło mi taniej niz z hurtowni.

----------


## almarat

przeszukaj lokalne składy budowlane, z doświadczenia wiem że jak dobrze poszukasz to lepiej na tym wyjdziesz

----------


## mitch

> przeszukaj lokalne składy budowlane, z doświadczenia wiem że jak dobrze poszukasz to lepiej na tym wyjdziesz


Też jestem tego zdania. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o SSO/SSZ. W większości przypadków zakupów via net, jeśli doliczy się koszt transportu, wychodzi gorzej niż przy lokalnych hurtowaniach. Warunek - zamawiasz u nich hurtowo, a nie typu paleta pustaków czy cementu. Choć teraz już z przyzwyczajenia zaglądam często do hurtowni gdy potrzebuję jakiś pierduł, bo mam bliżej niż do marketów.

Dopiero przy późniejszych etapach budowy zakupy przez internet zaczynają być opłacalne.

----------


## hajnel

Weź najtańszą ofertę i uderz z nią do składu który masz najbliżej. Ja tak robiłem i prawie zawsze dostawałem ofertę lepszą niż w necie. 
Jak nie masz daleko polecam Giebel Ornontowice.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Witam,
> 
> Przymierzam się do zakupu materiałów budowlanych na budowe naszego wymarzonego domu.
> Zastanawiam się gdzie będą nastańsze materiały budowlane - w składach budowlanych czy supermarketach typu praktiker itd?


W marketach typu Obi, Castorama, Praktiker nawet gwoździe są droższe niż w hurtowniach !!!
Najlepiej kupować w hurtowni materiały na całą budowę. 
Handlowiec Ciebie będzie znał, nie powinno być problemów z transportem, a płatność będzie odroczona. 
Najlepiej więc odwiedzić 2-3 najbliższe hurtownie i zobaczyć co zaproponują...

----------


## Elfir

ja mam złe wspomnienia ze współpracą z hurtowniami. Wyceny robili z łaski, trzeba było się upominać, nie odpowiadali na maile, a ceny wcale nie były interesujące.

mnie taniej wyszło zamawiać przez neta.

----------


## Gagandzia

Spoko - dzięki za rady.
Muszę zorientować się gdzie są jakieś hurtownie budowlane obok naszej działki i zobaczymy co oferują.

----------


## Groszek80

Opłaca się zamawiać przez neta, ale przed odbiorem proponowałbym obejrzeć towar w składzie. Czasami materiały są tańsze, bo są np. przemoczone albo z wykwitami. W przypadku np. Porothermu niewiele to zmienia, ale betony komórkowe mogą być w takiej sytuacji kiepskiej jakości albo w ogóle nie do użytku...

----------


## Bracianka

Ciężkie materiały (bloczki, zbrojenia, beton) braliśmy z okolicznych hurtowni/firm, żeby nie było problemu z dowozem. Jeśli chodzi o lekkie rzeczy, typu pianki, kleje, siatki, folie to nigdy nam się nie zdarzyło, żeby w hurtowni było taniej niż w Internecie. Nie widzieliśmy też jakichś szczególnych zniżek w przypadku kupna dużej ilości towaru. Jak chcieliśmy brać bez faktury, to jasne, było taniej. Moim zdaniem nie ma co liczyć na nie wiadomo jak korzystną cenę w przypadku zaopatrywania się w jednej hurtowni, samemu trzeba szukać i porównywać.

Na Podkarpaciu moim zdaniem spokojnie można znaleźć rozsądne ceny bez większego szukania.

----------


## piotrek0m

A jak zabrakło 10 pianek to też przez internet ?
Rozumiem, że przez net można kopić towary z większym wyprzedzeniem, ale jak coś trzeba dokupić na cito?

Kupowałem w hurtowni stelaże podtynkowe marki Geberit. Ceny w hurtowni z którą współpracuje mój instalator  okazały się dużo niższe niz w amrketach i porównywalne z cenami w internecie. Nie wiem gdzie mieszkacie i jaki w waszym rejonie jest dostęp do zaopatrzenia? Chyba w tym jest sedno problemu...

----------


## Bracianka

U mnie jest napisane, gdzie mieszkam. Z pianami i klejami było u mnie na odwrót - najpierw kupiliśmy część w hurtowni, potem stwierdziliśmy, że sensu nie ma, więc zamówiliśmy przez neta. Przyszły po dwóch dniach, z tury z hurtowni mieliśmy jeszcze kilka sztuk. Ogólnie np. Tytana zostały nam dwie sztuki, nic nie trzeba było dokupować. Na necie za sztukę wychodziło nas ponad 10 złotych taniej niż w okolicznej ulubionej i stosunkowo taniej hurtowni. Więc nad czym się zastanawiać? Ogólnie jeśli jesteś co dzień na budowie, to raczej widzisz, co Ci się kończy i da się zaplanować zakupy. W ostateczności pewnie pojechałabym po dwie czy trzy pianki/kleje do hurtowni, ale jak się zamawia 30 to już inna sprawa.

Co do stelaży, w żadnej hurtowni nie znaleźliśmy stelaża taniej niż na Alledrogo... Pół dnia szukaliśmy w okolicy i właśnie musieliśmy mieć stelaże na już. Więcej nie popełnimy tego błędu i jak ktoś będzie chciał na budowie robić coś teraz już, to niestety będzie musiał czekać na materiały. Hydraulik w swojej hurtowni też niby miał mieć super tanio, a wyszło jak wyszło. 

Moim zdaniem, jeśli wiesz co masz kupić i masz na to ze 3-4 dni, to zawsze lepiej siąść i zamówić przez Internet. Ale może rzeczywiście w innych regionach jest inaczej. Jest jeszcze to, co napisała Elfir. Wyceny, nie dość, że robione z łaską, "bo albo pan bierze, albo nie", to jeszcze zmienne w odstępie nawet kilku godzin. No i na żadnym towarze nie uświadczysz ceny: "Pan poczeka, ja sprawdzę". Za pół godziny przez telefon poda już inną cenę...

----------


## Elfir

Mnie facet zaczął wydziwiać w hurtowni na styropianie, że za gruby, że za ciepły. 

To, co stracę na objeżdzanie kilkunastu hurtowni i proszenie się o wyceny będzie równoważne z kosztem transporu TIRa pełnego styropianu. 

Problemem hurtowni jest to, że w większości handlują towarem, którego w rzeczywistości nie mają. Stąd za każdym razem muszą wydzwaniać do producenta po informację o cenie i dacie najbliższego możliwego transportu. Potem tylko naliczają sobie marżę za pośrednictwo. Stąd od ręki nie idzie uzyskać informacji ile co kosztuje, bo sami nie wiedzą za ile kupią od producentów.

----------


## mitch

> Mnie facet zaczął wydziwiać w hurtowni na styropianie, że za gruby, że za ciepły.


Styropian faktycznie zamówiłem z netu. Po prostu nikt nie miał tego co chciałem.




> Problemem hurtowni jest to, że w większości handlują towarem, którego w rzeczywistości nie mają. Stąd za każdym razem muszą wydzwaniać do producenta po informację o cenie i dacie najbliższego możliwego transportu. Potem tylko naliczają sobie marżę za pośrednictwo. Stąd od ręki nie idzie uzyskać informacji ile co kosztuje, bo sami nie wiedzą za ile kupią od producentów.


To też zależy od hurtowni. Ja dostawałem wyceny po góra 2-3 godzinach - mowa o wycenie większej ilości materiałów, a nie jednego worka kleju i silikonu w tubce. Jeśli chodzi o drobnicę, to w hurtowniach, które mnie już znały, miałem od ręki informację o cenie. Tak więc widać, że zależy od ludzi i firmy. Widocznie u Was wygląda to nieciekawie. Szkoda.

----------


## piotrek0m

Współpracowałem z jedną hurtownią i też wyceny miałem od ręki, ceny najniższe - co wielokrotnie sprawdzałem i transport w cenie. Fakt, czasami na transport musiałem czekać 2-3-4 dni i to był najgorszy kawałek współpracy - jak transport się opóźniał. Ale w sumie współpracę z jedną wybraną hurtownia uważam za udaną... Drobnice biorę "na magazyn" i płacę za nią zbiorczo np. na koniec miesiąca... a pozostałe płatności odroczone o 7 dni (choć w praktyce i 14 dni opóźnienia tolerowali  :wink:

----------


## hyzop-74

tak, rabaty przy dużych ilościach zawsze są, chociaż tam są wyższe ceny, to mają większy wybór

----------


## piotrek0m

Kiedyś kupowałem rury PCV do kanalizy firmy Pipelife. W Castoramie rury proste były tańsze a kolanka i kształtki dużo droższe niż w firmowym składzie budowlanym. Różnice wynosiły np 8-12 zł na sztuce.... Idę z listą zakupów do Castoramy i mówię, że w składzie są takie to a takie ceny... niższe... pytam czy więc sprzedadzą taniej... sprzedawca nie zgadza się na obniżkę i dopiero na moją prośbę dzwoni do kierownika. Nie - ceny nie obniżyli...  zlali mnie cienkim moczem, ... Idę więc do składu i mówię, że rury proste w Castoramie są tańsze, co oni na to... bez dyskusji obniżyli do cen z Castoramy... Taki właśnie przykład, jak markety traktują przeciętnego kupującego - ma zapłacić i spadać, robić miejsce na parkingu dla kolejnego łosia do strzyżenia...

----------


## muchacc

Musisz pochodzić, poszukać - w sklepach stacjonarnych, w necie. Porównać ceny. W jednym sklepie znajdziesz jedno tańsze, w drugim co innego. Poza tym jak masz ekipę, to ci ludzie też mogą mieć już jakieś tańsze wejścia. Tylko sprawdzaj rachunki.

----------


## marek.bejrut

na łażeniu da się sporo zaoszczędzić ale jak wyciągniesz gruby szmal to zawsze pękają gumki w majtkach i bez tracenia czasu na szukanie promocji ona nagle sama przychodzi do Ciebie, także jak budowa domu to tylko zakupy hurtowe

----------


## Hova

Jeśli chodzi o zakupy pustaków Porotherm to w moim przypadku zadziałał argument, że "w innym województwie mają taniej" i mój okoliczny skład zdecydował się wyrównać cenę w dół do tamtego poziomu. Warto sprawdzać takie rzeczy, to się zawsze opłaca  :smile:

----------


## Włóczykij91

> Witam,
> 
> Przymierzam się do zakupu materiałów budowlanych na budowe naszego wymarzonego domu.
> Zastanawiam się gdzie będą nastańsze materiały budowlane - w składach budowlanych czy supermarketach typu praktiker itd?



wiesz co, rzeczywiście najtaniej to jest w hurtowaniach i w internecie, ale jeżeli nagle okaże się, że potrzebujesz coś dokupić, dosztukować, to hurtownie odpadają. trochę fugi dodatkowo czy tynku, worek wylewki i już problem. Z internetem to jest różnie i ja raczej też pojedyncze rzeczy szukam w necie, raczej kupuje rzeczy, które już widziałem na żywo gdzieś w sklepie i w intenecie jest taniej i nie zależy mi zbytnio na szybkiej przesyłce. Przy zakupach przez internet przesyłki właśnie też są ważnym kosztem. Wszystkie cięższe materiały wolę kupować na miejscu. A to tego mogę liczyć na bezpłatny lub mniej płatny (niż w internecie) dowóz. jak nie masz możliwości ubiegać się o rabaty w hurtowanich to celuj w hipermarkety budowlane. Ja kupuje różnie, ale najczęściej chyba w praktikerze. jak sobie wejdziesz na stronę główną http://www.praktiker.pl/ to tam masz też promocje aktualne, monitoruj i może uda Ci się coś złapać o wiele taniej.

----------


## greg1982

U nas się dobrze sprawdził właśnie reaserch. Najpierw zrobiłem listę tego, co nam było potrzebne, w porozumieniu z ekipą oczywiście, bo sam bym pewnie zamówił wszystkiego nie tyle, co trzeba. Dużo pomogli mi właśnie budowlańcy - na początku myślałem, że może mają znajomości w hurtowniach tu czy tam, ale potem okazało się, że naprawdę wskazywali najtańsze źródła materiałów. Teraz się głowię przy urządzaniu - tu wiem, że sporo rzeczy (podłogi, farby, tapety) zakupię przez neta, ale już łazienkowe płytki na pewno stacjonarnie.

----------


## Wekto

Przykład prawie z podwórka. Znajomy potrzebował wannę akrylową. Sam prowadzi skład hydrauliczny. Po rozmowie z przedstawicielem producenta dostał odpowiednio niską cenę bo to dla niego. Jednak w Casto było jeszcze taniej. No to rozmawia z przedstawicielem, że Casto, że oni przecież od lat współpracują itp. Ten mu na to, że wszystko się zgadza ale.... Casto wymaga od niego niskiej ceny, więc niską cenę ma. Tylko, że niby to jest tam sama wanna ale jednak zamiast (tutaj strzelam bo nie pamiętam dokładnych wartości) 4 mm ten akryl ma 3 mm. Że jego jakość jest jakaś tam gorsza (jednokrotne nakładanie czegoś tam zamiast dwukrotne). Koniec końców znajomy oczywiście zapłacił trochę więcej ale jednak za coś co pomimo takiego samego wyglądu ma zdecydowanie lepszą jakość. 

A z własnego doświadczenia. Sprawdzać internet i różne składy. Bliższe i dalsze. Posługiwać się tańszą ofertą i przedstawiać ją kolejnym z prośbą o przygotowanie czegoś konkurencyjnego. Dokładnie uzgodnić cenę transportu (pełny skład czy solówka), koszt wynajmu pompy do betonu a z ekipą wykonawczą choćby to, czy posiadają własne szalunki. Z pompą to może być tak jak u mnie. Płaciłem ryczałtem 350 zł. Inni beton oferowali w cenach czasem niższych (choć niekoniecznie) ale za to dojazd pompy to np. 360 zł netto za kurs. Do tego każda godzina pracy pompy to 250 zł. Różnica w koszcie kolosalna.

----------


## CracoviaKS

Nie ma żadnej reguły, na niektóre materiały lokalne składy mają lepsze ceny, czasami w promocjach rządzą markety. W najbliższym czasie królować będzie praktiker bo się wyprzedaje i ceny jakie będą dawać w jakiś pseudo urodzinach na wiele produktów na pewno będą nie do pobicia.

----------


## woskowana

Moim zdaniem trzeba zrobić spacer po lokalnych hurtowniach materiałów budowlanych. Są też internetowe sklepy, których nazw nie będę wymieniała. Tylko taka dobra rada, żeby się nie zapomnieć przy tym oszczędzaniu i nie kupować badziewia, bo to wyjdzie później w czasie eksploatacji.

----------


## wacoj

Jeżeli chodzi o materiały budowlane typu pustaki, styropian to lepiej kupować na składach.... Np. potrzebujesz 2 tys pustaków to ci ze składu przywiozą jednym transportem. Większość marketów ma swój transport ale np. tylko do 1,5 tony więc tyle pustaków na raz nie wezmą.... wyjdzie ci zapłacić za 3 transporty albo i więcej.... W marketach mają tani styropian ale "słaby" tzn. o lambda które jest najważniejsze przeważnie pomiędzy 0,044-0,040. Paczkę takiego styropianu kupisz za około 40 zł nawet. Tutaj masz coś więcej na temat styropianu http://wacoj.blogspot.com/2014/10/styropian.html. Lepiej dopłacić do styropianu grafitowego. Taki lepszy jest w granicy 60 zł za opakowanie gdzie jest 0,3m3. Paczka 10 cm grubości gdzie jest 6 płyt czyli 3m2. Dom to inwestycja na lata i taki lepszy styropian na pewno ci się zwróci.... Co do innych materiałów budowlanych do wykończenia : kleje do płytek polecam kupować w marketach. Przykładowo Kerabond Mapei 25 kg w markecie widziałem między 29,97 zł a 31,99 zł. Na składzie 38,99 zł. Atlas plus 20 kg na składzie 55,99 zł a w markecie 39,99 zł. Jeżeli ktoś sam sobie robi pewne rzeczy to drobne rzeczy kupować należy w składach. Na przykład krzyżyki do płytek w markecie to koszt około 5 zł a na składzie kupowałem po.... 1,50 zł. To tylko takie przykłady.

----------


## wacoj

> Nie ma żadnej reguły, na niektóre materiały lokalne składy mają lepsze ceny, czasami w promocjach rządzą markety. W najbliższym czasie królować będzie praktiker bo się wyprzedaje i ceny jakie będą dawać w jakiś pseudo urodzinach na wiele produktów na pewno będą nie do pobicia.


Czemu twierdzisz że Praktiker się wyprzedaje? http://www.biztok.pl/biznes/polska-s...nabywca_a15707. 
Ostatnio mieli rzeczywiście z tego co pamiętam 18 urodziny i zrobili "18 % rabatu na 18 urodziny". Ale dobrze mówisz że pewnych promocji marketowych składy nie są w stanie przebić.

----------


## majwsercu

Temat rzeka. Jak my się budowaliśmy to szukaliśmy głównie w sklepach internetowych. Ale też sporo rabatu udało się wynegocjować w składzie budowlanym, bo tam kupowaliśmy główne materiały do zasadniczej budowy. To jest rzeczywiście zaleta – że jak się w jednym składzie kupuje to taniej jest.

----------


## kanalia

> W marketach typu Obi, Castorama, Praktiker nawet gwoździe są droższe niż w hurtowniach !!!
> Najlepiej kupować w hurtowni materiały na całą budowę. 
> Handlowiec Ciebie będzie znał, nie powinno być problemów z transportem, a płatność będzie odroczona. 
> Najlepiej więc odwiedzić 2-3 najbliższe hurtownie i zobaczyć co zaproponują...


ogólnie to mam wątpliwości do zdania-płatność odroczona,chętnie poznam tą hurtownie :big grin:

----------


## Wekto

Dość normalna sprawa. Pierwsza płatność za gotówkę a kolejne z odroczoną płatnością. Jaką? Zależy jak się dogadasz. Gdzie? W każdym składzie budowlanym.

----------


## April40

> z transportem wyszło mi taniej niz z hurtowni.


Dokładnie tak jak u nas. Np. styropian, styrodur, cegły. Ale hurtownie też dobre ceny dawały - trzeba szukać i analizować.

----------


## piotrek0m

> ogólnie to mam wątpliwości do zdania-płatność odroczona,chętnie poznam tą hurtownie


Dokładnie - to normalna sprawa. A jak poprosiłem o dłuższe odroczenie, to za materiały na zabudowę poddasza zapłaciłem gdzieś tak po 2 miesiącach. To oczywiście kwestia dłuższej współpracy i wypracowanego zaufania.

Ale przykłady z ostatnich dni
Puszka podtynkowa 7 cm z wkrętem - hurtownia 0,6 zł, Castorama - 2,5 zł
Gniazdko podwójne z bolcem - zwykłe - hurtownia 6 zł, Castorama - 10 zł

----------

